# FULTON plane ID



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys. Got my mystery plane sort of cleaned up... 

The blade says "FULTON made in USA"

The lever cap has a "U" and what looks like 'OT"

In front of the rear tote, it has a "11" in a circle then the number 8 and then MADE IN USE

These are the only markings I can find. Pictures included. I will also Google search, but I know some of y'all like to play this game. 




My other question.. I had it sitting in de-rust liquid for about 3 days, and the body is still quite rusty. What is my next step to remove this?


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Well I guess it's a cheaper Stanley no 8? 

Can I turn this into a smoothing or shooting plane? Or is it just to look at now?


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

How long is it? It looks too short for a number 8, based on Stanley sizing. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*We need another photo*

Take a photo with a 12" ruler next to it showing the entire plane body.


It looks like is about 8" long from those photos. :|


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Terry Q said:


> How long is it? It looks too short for a number 8, based on Stanley sizing.
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.





woodnthings said:


> Take a photo with a 12" ruler next to it showing the entire plane body.
> 
> 
> It looks like is about 8" long from those photos. <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/images/WoodworkingTalk_2016/smilies/tango_face_plain.png" border="0" alt="" title="Serious" class="inlineimg" />



It's about 10" long. I can take photos of that in a bit of needed.


----------



## Red5hft (Dec 20, 2018)

Most likely a Fulton Household line plane made by Peck, Stow, & Wilcox Co. (PEXTO) and marked by Sears, Roebuck & Co. in 1940-41. PEXTO operated from roughly 1870-1950. The #4 Household smoother sold for $.69 in 1940. I assume your plane has a stamped steel frog rather than cast iron frog. The Household planes were a lower cost plane than the rest of the Fulton line. The majority of Fulton bench planes were made by Sargent Plane Co. and Millers Falls Tool Co. 



I have restored several of the stamped steel frog planes with good success. Not as pleasing to the eye, nor feel of heft, but they can be perfectly good user planes.


Here are some photos of a Fulton Household plane and a Fowler (stamped steel frog) plane restored to well above factory new. Both planes are capable of transparent shavings.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Red5hft said:


> Most likely a Fulton Household line plane made by Peck, Stow, & Wilcox Co. (PEXTO) and marked by Sears, Roebuck & Co. in 1940-41. PEXTO operated from roughly 1870-1950. The #4 Household smoother sold for $.69 in 1940. I assume your plane has a stamped steel frog rather than cast iron frog. The Household planes were a lower cost plane than the rest of the Fulton line. The majority of Fulton bench planes were made by Sargent Plane Co. and Millers Falls Tool Co.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is a small frog... Will this guy work for shooting or smoothing?


----------



## Red5hft (Dec 20, 2018)

Shooting planes are typically 14” long planes (or longer). If you Plane is in the 8-10” range (Stanley #3-5 size), it was designed to be a smoothing plane. However, you can use it how you wish, depending on how it performs. A shooting plane must have machined sides that are square to the base. Not all PEXTO planes had machined sides. Some were left as rough castings. If the plane will not consistently produce smooth, even shavings after fettling, it may work as a scrub plane. 

Good luck, and keep us posted on your progress.


----------

